# Looking for an old mac game



## WaffleMan (Mar 8, 2010)

I remember back in elementary school I played a game on the school's apple computers. It was similar to that feeding frenzy game, but more entertaining, in my opinion. Does anyone know what that is? You eat fish, and get bigger, but there was more variety.


----------



## Greg_Reez (Mar 9, 2010)

Odell Lake?


----------



## shaunervine (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to play this game, in 98, on the mac at school, which involves asteroids and power ups. It looked like something Ambrosia would make, like Maelstrom, but I know it isn't Maelstrom because the game wasn't an asteroid clone like that.
In this game you have the same setup like asteroids except:
The stage scrolls when you move
There's nothing but Asteroids
Once in a while an enemy ship or two will stalk and shoot you
There is a transparent radar display(Different dot colors represent: asteroids,Enemies, and Power-ups)
When you get power-ups the bullets you shoot change colors

So that's all I remember for that game,
Thanks


----------



## icemanjc (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmmm, Escape Velocity?


----------



## markhoward (Sep 20, 2010)

I have no idea about this old mac game.


----------



## Trysome (Sep 21, 2010)

Greg_Reez said:


> Odell Lake?



Lol...played it when was 10, Ah....memories))


----------

